
Why is n++ faster than n=n+1? - cond289123
https://www.quora.com/Why-is-n++-faster-than-n-n+1?share=1
======
quickthrower2
> The generated code is identical, and thus the performance will be identical
> (all other parameters being equal).

So it's not faster

